
ActiveModel: Make Any Ruby Object Feel Like ActiveRecord - ivey
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/01/10/activemodel-make-any-ruby-object-feel-like-activerecord/
======
baxident
This is a really exciting feature of Rails 3, having Rails as a key library is
a great step forward.

I was writing a small sinatra app recently, and really wanted some active
record functionality (serialization and validation), this would make this
process trivial from now on.

